

Business Model Toolbox for iPad released - adamfeldman
http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/toolbox
This is a companion iPad app for the Business Model Generation book - http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/book
======
aosterwalder
Available on the appstore ;-) [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/business-model-
toolbox/id4316...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/business-model-
toolbox/id431605371)

------
floozyspeak
Great book, nice app, price is the suck but it could pay off for folks that
crank out concepts often.

------
camwest
The app is way more in depth that it seems at first.

